# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Postura de A. ocellaris

## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
tenho uma postura de A. ocellaris sensilvelmente á uma semana e meia, e sinceramente não o que fazer, pois não tenho conhecimentos nem, julgo eu, condições para os criar. No entanto como ninguem se revela interessado nesta salada de ovas :SbSourire:  (ver tópico na area de lazer-particulares) gostaria de saber se é possivel cria-los num pequeno refugio situado na sump. Este refugio tem uma DSB com alguns anellidios e amphipods, não tem algas nem iluminação(mas podia providenciar). Quanto a alimento, tenho uma embalagem da Kent Marine Micro vert liquido(não sei se é indicado) e rotiferos, não sei como cria-los e nem a frequencia com que devo alimentar os alevins. Peço a vossa ajuda que antecipadamente agradeço.
Aqui vão umas fotos da evolução( fotos iniciais no topico Particulares)
Abraços

----------


## João Gregersen

Para ja muitos parabens por essa desova no teu aquario  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

da uma vista de olhos aqui: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2007/2/fish

talvez te ajude
tenta procurar na net, deves conseguir encontrar mais informação e espera por mais opiniões.

boa sorte

Abraço 
Joao Gregersen

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Uma ocorrência destas é sempre uma ocasião para ficar contente e comemorar :KnTrinquer:  :SbBravo:  :Palmas: , mesmo que tenhas de... Ofereco postura de A. ocellaris
Aqui podes ver experiências semelhantes e com sucesso, e quem sabe até se estas pessoas te poderão ajudar/esclarecer.
É só palhaços nesta loja!
Os palhaços da Redfish!

Postura de Peixes palhaço (fotos)
Peixes palhaço

Postura de palhaços

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Viva Antonio  :Olá:  


Como disse o Amigo Pedro Nuno, quando isto acontece em nossos aquários é para se festejar e muito.

Para você ter uma boa idéia de como criar os ocellaris e outros palhaços este sítio lhe será de muita ajuda http://www.cultivo.algas.nom.br

Respondendo à questão de poder obter sucesso com estas ovas em seu refúgio, infelismente tenho que vos dizer que não é possível, entenderás ao ver este sítio que lhe indiquei.

Abraços 

Ricardo

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Obrigado Companheiros :SbOk3: , 
realmente estou maravilhado a observar estes pais estremosos, o macho sempre a cuidar das ovas e a femea a defender o coral onde as ditas estão, nem o "rei" Z. flavescens e o reguila P. hepatus se aproximam, ou fazem-no, mas levam logo umas pauladas :SbRequin2:  .  Já li a informação que me dispensaram  :SbOk3:  e o mais complicado é conseguir as culturas de microalgas e de rotíferos, seria optimo adquiri-las já todas prontinhas :Coradoeolhos:  , mas onde?
abraços

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá António,

podes adquirir rotiferos congelados numa loja de animais. O produtor é a Tropic Marine Center

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Obrigado Companheiros, 
> realmente estou maravilhado a observar estes pais estremosos, o macho sempre a cuidar das ovas e a femea a defender o coral onde as ditas estão, nem o "rei" Z. flavescens e o reguila P. hepatus se aproximam, ou fazem-no, mas levam logo umas pauladas .  Já li a informação que me dispensaram  e o mais complicado é conseguir as culturas de microalgas e de rotíferos, seria optimo adquiri-las já todas prontinhas , mas onde?
> abraços


 :Olá: Viva
Outros conseguiram, vais ver que também consegues.
Há algum tempo e justamente a pensar em poder melhor informar quem necessitasse, fotografei varios alimento congelados que tenho e uso e assim sempre que quiserem ver/saber o que há de alimentos congelados, basta fazer a pesquisa na nossa galeria por "Alimento Congelado" que irão ter a um conjunto de fotografias que fiz sobre esse tema. Possivelmente ainda não está tudo, mas à medida que puder vou fotografando e classificando nas palavras chave também por Alimento congelado para facilitar as pesquisas.
Os rotiferos em causa podem ser estes e por exemplo a Miosotis na Maia, tem ou pode ter para fornecer os clientes, seguramente que aí em Oeiras também deve haver, talvez o Paraíso da Bicharada. 
Tal como dizes, o casal defende as crias, por isso ajuda-os a defender.



Podes ainda ver o sistema do Paulo Marinheiro que usa rotiferos vivos para alimentar a bicharada dele  	  	  		 		 			 				 				  Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página), página 7, post nº 167

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
mais uma vez obrigado :SbOk3:  . Por aquilo que li aqui no Forum e respectivos links, e  pelo que me disseram, julgo que ninguem teve até hoje sucesso na criação de alevins A. ocellaris com rotiferos congelados. No entanto não tenho a certeza da minha afirmação e se estiver errado, adoraria sabe-lo :SbQuestion2:  
Vou tentar fazer o melhor que sei( sei pouco) por estes pequenos
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> mais uma vez obrigado . Por aquilo que li aqui no Forum e respectivos links, e  pelo que me disseram, julgo que ninguem teve até hoje sucesso na criação de alevins A. ocellaris com rotiferos congelados. No entanto não tenho a certeza da minha afirmação e se estiver errado, adoraria sabe-lo 
> Vou tentar fazer o melhor que sei( sei pouco) por estes pequenos
> Abraços


 :Olá: Viva António
Embora não seja a mesma espécie e tenham hábitos diferentes, vê novamente este tópico Nascimento de Pteropogon kauderni (bangai) 			 			( 1 2)

O alimento em causa é o Nobil Fluid



> Nobil Fluid na página da JBL http://www.jbl.de/factmanager/index.php?lang=en e o Nobil Fluid é um alimento para alevins à base de artémia e muito mais.


No post nº 27 desse tópico é apresentado outro dos alimentos usados



Não desistas e lembra-te que a sorte protege os audazes, os empreendedores. E mesmo que não conseguisses, que eu acredito que consigas, vais aprender e da próxima já será melhor e cada vez mais e um dia ficas a saber fazer bem.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas
Obridado Pedro pela tua sempre pronta ajuda e incentivo.
Não vou precipitar-me, mas estou a aprender umas coisas e como provavelmente irei ter novas posturas, concerteza que estarei mais bem preparado e com melhores condições. Surguiu-me uma ideia, que consiste no seguinte:ligar o pequeno aquario(36 l) que servirá para criar os alevins ao aquario grande(840 l) atraves de uma pequena bomba com tubo de 4mm, de forma a ter os parametros da agua mais equilibrados, dispensando a  bombinha de ar, aquecedor e possivelmente filtro biologico. A carga organica devido á alimentação dos alevins iria diluir-se no aqua principal e portanto não seria necessário fazer TPA no aqua pequeno, será :SbQuestion2:  ( menos trabalho :Coradoeolhos:  ).Gostaria de ouvir as vossas opiniões que desde já agradeço.
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> Obridado Pedro pela tua sempre pronta ajuda e incentivo.
> Não vou precipitar-me, mas estou a aprender umas coisas e como provavelmente irei ter novas posturas, concerteza que estarei mais bem preparado e com melhores condições. Surguiu-me uma ideia, que consiste no seguinte:ligar o pequeno aquario(36 l) que servirá para criar os alevins ao aquario grande(840 l) atraves de uma pequena bomba com tubo de 4mm, de forma a ter os parametros da agua mais equilibrados, dispensando a  bombinha de ar, aquecedor e possivelmente filtro biologico. A carga organica devido á alimentação dos alevins iria diluir-se no aqua principal e portanto não seria necessário fazer TPA no aqua pequeno, será ( menos trabalho ).Gostaria de ouvir as vossas opiniões que desde já agradeço.
> Abraços


 :Olá: Viva António
Como vez já arranjaste soluções. Talvez não seja necessário restringir tanto o caudal com o tubo de 4mm. Com uma bomba Hydor pico evolution que é regulável, talvez faças melhor e o tubo será bem mais largo. 



Não precisas de bomba de ar e muito menos de filtro biológico, o teu sistema de 840 l fará isso tudo e quando fizeres trocas parciais de água ao sistema estarás a fazer ao refúgio onde estão os alevins. A bomba deve ficar de tal modo que não possa sugar os alevins, assim se ficar a encher o refúgio de onde a água transbordará suavemente para o sistema principal, poderá ser uma solução.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
mais uma vez alertaram-me :SbOk:   para o seguinte e lendo o forum do MOTIB- Marine Ornamental Fish & Invert Breeders: sendo o periodo de alimentação dos alevins constante e alargado ao fotoperido do aquario destes, este tipo de sistema não resultaria, pois praticamente todos os rotíferos seriam aspirados. A solução que apresentas Pedro ( boa sugestão :SbOk3:  ), do retorno para o aqua principal ser por gravidade julgo que resultaria se os rotiferos terem por tendencia ficar a meio da coluna de agua e não á superficie bem como os alevins( será que jogando com a intensidade da luz se conseguiria?). De qualquer maneira não me é possivel colocar o aqua dos alevins acima do aqua principal. 
Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
>  A solução que apresentas Pedro ( boa sugestão ), do retorno para o aqua principal ser por gravidade julgo que resultaria se os rotiferos terem por tendência ficar a meio da coluna de agua e não á superfície bem como os alevins( será que jogando com a intensidade da luz se conseguiria?). De qualquer maneira não me é possível colocar o aqua dos alevins acima do aqua principal. 
> Abraços


 :Olá: Viva António
E se em vez de ser para o sistema principal for para a caixa depuradora (=Sump) como por exemplo eu tenho...No meu caso transformei o reservatório de água para reposição em refúgio e assim a agua entra no mesmo de onde depois de circular, transborda suavemente para a caixa depuradora.
Não sei se tens caixa depuradora, mas fica a sugestão.

Aqui podes ver como era o meu refúgio que remodelei e retirei a bomba OR 6500 de re-circulação que se vê na imagem e que estava ligada ao sistema principal por cima, para libertar espaço e também para a substituir porque era um exagero para o meu sistema. O refúgio era alimentado por uma bomba Dymax que também substituí por uma Hydor como as da imagem no post nº 11 



Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
bem, aconteceu o inevitável :Icon Cry:  , as larvas eclodiram (12º dia) esta madrugada e eu nem vê-las :SbEndormi2:  , estava mais ou menos preparado para aspira-las para o aqua pequeno, embora não tenha ainda providenciado a cultura de rotiferos, mas estava a tentar. Com tempo, espero estar melhor preparado...
Pedro, seguindo a tua sugestão fui verificar se era possivel instalar o akua dos alevins por cima da sump (já que ao lado não é possivel), mas infelizmente não dá. Seja como for, julgo que criaria 2 problemas como já referi: perderia praticamente todos os rotiferos e talvez também os alevins.
Vou continuar a pesquisar e procurar respostas as muitas duvidas que ainda tenho, de modo a :KnTrinquer:  
Obrigado e abraços

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Se várias pessoas conseguiram, tu tambem o consegues, por isso força e no que podermos ajudar estcá.

Infelizmente não sei quase nada de reprodução de reefs, mas com calma e muita leitura todos chegamos lá, e com essa experiencia entre outras, já aprendi algumas coisas.

Para a próxima nem dormes.  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas 
Nova postura, nova ronda pelas lojas e encomendei comida da TMC para alimentar a cultura de rotíferos que também encomendei. Infelismente demora umas 2 semanas, não chegará a tempo desta postura. Aguardarei por outra postura e aconselharam-me a por um pedaço de azulejo no sitio onde os A. ocellaris desovam de forma a poder remove-los para a maternidade. Os alevins são muito frageis e aspira-los é uma tarefa muito delicada e arriscaria a perde-los todos, isto claro para além de  :SbEndormi2:  (eclodem á noite)
Vamos tentando com calma
Abraços

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

> Boas 
> ...aconselharam-me a por um pedaço de azulejo no sitio onde os A. ocellaris desovam de forma a poder remove-los para a maternidade....Abraços


Viva

Muitos criadores comerciais fazem isto, colocam um azulejo para os peixes lá desovar, quando os ovos estiverem com a cor prata, significa que vão eclodir, então já deves retira-los dos aquário e coloca-los em um outro.

Apenas um detalhe, a água deste novo aquário deverá ser idêntica a do antigo.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Ricardo, obrigado pela confirmação do azulejo.
A maternidade terá agua do akua e todas as mudanças de agua que efectuar na maternidade serão igualmente com agua do akua que irei repondo com agua(salgada) já feita.
Irei retirar o azulejo( sempre submerso) quando as ovas tiverem a metade superior prateada, será +- entre o 7º e 11º dia ( tempo das duas desovas anteriores). O ideal seria retirar umas horas antes de eclodirem... 
A maternidade terá os 4 lados tapados com papel escuro.
A circulação sera com uma pequena bomba de ar junto ao azulejo/ovas ( angulo 30º) ate eclodirem, depois julgo que necessito de um filtro esponja.
Alimentação: estou a aguardar a comida da TMC( atraves de uma loja) para alimentar a cultura de rotiferos; se não for viável, irei tentar alimentar com nauplios de artemia viva na 1º semana e depois por um mês com Baby brine shrimp da ocean nutrition.
Todas as sugestões e criticas serão muito bem vindas :SbOk:  
Problema grave: Ferias :yb665:  
Abraços

----------


## Christian Gnad

> Problema grave: Ferias 
> Abraços



As férias nunca são um problema muito menos grave :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Avisa quando houver outra postura :SbOk:  

 Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

boas!
elá...isso vai dar em sucesso certamente!
com férias ou sem férias

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
Aqui vai uma nova postura, o sucesso fica para outro dia :yb665:  , estes tipos parecem coelhos, sempre no bem bom :SbSmileyBisous:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> Aqui vai uma nova postura, o sucesso fica para outro dia , estes tipos parecem coelhos, sempre no bem bom



então novidades dessa nova postura

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Fotos com uma sequência de movimentos, linda!  :SbOk:  


Cumprimentos,

----------


## NunoAlexandre

se queres ter susesso tira  a pedra para um aquario ha parte para os ovos eclodirem e a aqua tera de ter particamente a mesma quimica sistema principal.
ja consegui uma postura assim so que os elevins  :Icon Cry:  morreram passado 2 semanas

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,
No verão andei distraido... :yb665:  , entretanto as posturas continuam :SbBaiserProfilDroit:   com intervalos entre 12 a 15 dias e com a duração (da postura á eclosão) de 8 a 9 dias.
Da TMC nada, por isso decidi pela cultura de rotíferos e fitoplankton, estou a equacionar adquirir reactores da AquaMedic, mas enquanto penso e não penso é bom que estes tipos continuem no "bem bom"...
Obrigado pelos comentários
Abraços

----------

